# Lilaeopsis brasiliensis and/or mauritiana



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

mauritania is easier and taller. it gives some bamboo forest effect.

brasiliensis needs lots of light to carpet nicely. if you'r tank is the one in the sig, i think those plants will do fine.


----------



## loachlady5 (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks so much. That's exactly:red_mouth what I wanted to know. It is the tank in the sig. I am excited to wait and see how the two plants compare in my tank.


----------



## mikeb210 (Oct 17, 2007)

Not to hijack this thread but in your signature it says you have sponges on the outflow to reduce agitation. How did you attach them. I tried the same thing but I'm using rubber bands to hold them in place and I'd love to find something more aesthetically pleasing.


----------



## loachlady5 (Dec 9, 2007)

Times like this I wish I had a digital camera. I do not use the expensive filter cartridges. I riped off the blue (in the case of my brand) floss and threw away the carbon. Then I bought polyester filter pads. It comes in a solid sheet (sometimes on a roll, which is cheaper), and you cut it to size.

Then I attach this to the hard part of the old filter cartridge with a rubber band. Why am I telling you this? Because, I use the same stuff to reduce the surface agitation. 

I just cut a rectangle of filter pad about the same size, removed the biowheels (I was floating them, but this seemed to cause algae) and shoved one end of the pad into the outlet. You have to cram it pretty far in or it falls out. The rest of the pad just lays over the outlet lip (not very far) and the water gently flows through it onto the water. Be sure to buy the thinner more flexible polyester pads. Otherwise, it would fold over the lip. This is precisely the reason I don't have to attach it to the filter - b/c it is flexible. Other people have used plastic 2 liter bottles, which can be even better for preventing outgassing. However, I like the filter pads, b/c they add extra filtration and I'm too lazy to make the one with the 2 liter bottle. I'm sure they are more unsightly than the clear plastic solution, however, so I may switch to that later when I have the patience for yet another DIY project. You can search for the 2 liter thread. Let me know if you can't find it. I rinse them and the other pads in fish water and use the pads for months b/f replacing them. Try not to ever replace all pads at once.


----------

